# Fische auf dem Grill !!



## Heidelbär (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen...........

da ich letztens in einem Beitrag gelesen habe, dass hier so viele Köche unterwegs sind, hab ich mir gedacht, frage ich Euch (und natürlich alle anderen, die Ahnung haben), wie Ihr ein Fischchen (tippe mal auf Zander, Hecht oder Barsch) auf einem offenen Feuer (Grill) zubereiten würdet!?! Denn wenn ich dieses Jahr an meinem finnischen See sitze, würde ich gern die mitreisenden Nicht-angler mit einem neuen, netten und vielleicht ausgefallenen Rezept überraschen............. Danke im Voraus!

MfG

Heidelbär

:b :b 

:s


----------



## gismowolf (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Heidelbär!
Da Zander,Hecht und Barsch verhältnismäßig mageres
Fleisch haben,muß man beim Grillen Fett zuführen.Entweder 
mit einem Pinsel während des Grillens mit Öl einstreichen.Da
mußt Du aber aufpassen,daß kein Öl auf die Grillkohle tropft,denn das beginnt zu brennen!Oder man würzt den Fisch,gibt in die Bauchhöhle ein Stück Butter und eventuell frische Kräuter(nach 
Geschmack und Belieben Petersilie oder Dill)und wickelt den Fisch gut in Alufolie.
Da benötigt man jedoch Erfahrung in Bezug auf die Grilldauer.Zanderstücke in Portionsgrößen von ca.25 dag habe ich 
ungefähr 15 - 20 Minuten am Grill gehabt.Das Ergebnis waren 
saftige und zarte,jedoch etwas blasse Fische,denen man nicht ansah,daß sie am Grill waren.
Deshalb grille ich nur mehr Fische,die fettreicheres Fleisch haben,
wie Forellen und ein ganz besonderer Leckerbissen sind frisch gefangene Makrelen!


----------



## gismowolf (14. Februar 2004)

oder wie hier gegrillte Makrelen in Korshamn


----------



## Heidelbär (14. Februar 2004)

Danke, das hilt mir schon weiter.............


----------



## Anderson (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Heidelbär :m 

Ich hab hier auch was !

Wittlinge und kleine Rotbarschfilets
gegrillt auf der Terasse am Fjord unmittelbar nach dem Fang!


----------



## Anderson (15. Februar 2004)

Dazu lecker Bratkartoffeln:m :m :k


----------



## Heidelbär (15. Februar 2004)

@ Anderson

Danke für deine Hilfe............. und wie hast du sie zubereitet? Rückst du mit dem Geheimnis auch heraus? *g*

Gruß Heidelbär


----------



## Anderson (15. Februar 2004)

@Heidelbär !
Hab gerade meine Holde gefragt.Sie hat die Filets mariniert; ich war fürs Grillen zuständig !
Sie sagt ,die Filets hat sie gesalzen,gepfeffert mit wenig Paprika gepressten Knoblauch und sehr wenig Cayenne-Pfeffer sowie normales Sonnenblumenöl mariniert .Anschliessend ab auf den Grill und beim servieren, wer's mochte, noch etwas Zitronensaft hinzu.

Anderson


----------



## Zanderfischer (15. Februar 2004)

Man, da bekomm ich ja richtig Apetit auf mehr.
Weiter so#6


----------



## gismowolf (15. Februar 2004)

Na ja,Zanderfischer - Wenn mehrere zum Essen kommen,dann
mache ich`s so wie auf folgendem Bild!
Die Marinade genau so,wie es Anderson beschrieben hat.Und ca.
zwei Stunden vor dem Auflegen in die Marinade.Zu beachten ist,daß Knoblauch am Grill dazu neigt,leicht anzubrennen und zu schwärzen.Deshalb schneide ich die Fische seitlich ein(wie auf den Fotos zu sehen)und fülle den vorher mit der Knoblauchpresse zerdrückten Knoblauch in diese Einschnitte!!


----------



## Anderson (15. Februar 2004)

OHO ,das sieht ja spitze aus .

Lecker:l :l


----------



## chippog (15. Februar 2004)

bei mageren fischen ist halt doch die alufolienmethode am pflegeleichtesten. entweder ganze fische mit butter etwas salz im eigenen saft garen, siehe oben, oder haut- und grätenfreie filetstücke vorher marinieren und mit der marinade zusammen in alufolienpakete auf den grill. die kunst ist es, die pakete so zu machen, dass kein saft rausläuft und dass mal eben schnell kontrolliert werden kann, ob der fisch schon gar ist. als marinaden sind zum beispiel fogende geeignet: etwas curry, ingwerstreifchen, knoblauch und weisswein mit butter oder öl oder kräuter der provins, etwas senf, knoblauch, weisswein oder tomatenscheiben, zwiebeln, olivenöl, grüner pfeffer, weisswein, oder, nur die fantasie setzt grenzen! chipp


----------



## Heidelbär (15. Februar 2004)

Hey, danke euch allen................ nun, dann darf es nur nicht mehr an Fischen fehlen, um 4 Mann (und Frauen) satt zu bekommen! Aber das dürfte in Finnland, so wie in den kletzten Jahren, kein Problem sein...................
Es dankt

Heidelbär


----------

